# Florida State Records



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

RECORD CATCHES - FLORIDA 
Fish Category Date Weight 

Amberjack Fly Fishing 1/28/1977 103 lbs. 12 oz 
Amberjack Unrestricted 2/3/1979 142 lbs. 0 oz. 
Barjack Unrestricted 12/18/1999 7 lbs. 12 oz. 
Barracuda Fly Fishing 12/19/1978 37 lbs. 12 oz. 
Barracuda Unrestricted 1/29/1949 67 lbs. 0 oz. 
Bass, Black Sea Unrestricted 7/21/1956 5 lbs. 1 oz. 
Bass, Striped Unrestricted 2/5/1989 33 lbs. 2 oz. 
Bluefish Fly Fishing 4/2/1983 18 lbs. 0 oz. 
Bluefish Unrestricted 3/19/1973 22 lbs. 2 oz. 
Bonefish Fly Fishing 2/27/1997 15 lbs. 8 oz. 
Bonefish Unrestricted 2/27/1977 15 lbs. 12 oz. 
Bonito, Little Tunny Fly Fishing 4/12/1995 19 lbs. 0 oz. 
Bonito, Little Tunny Unrestricted 4/20/1976 27 lbs. 0 oz. 
Catfish, Gafftopsail Fly Fishing 12/26/1989 7 lbs. 8 oz. 
Catfish, Gafftopsail Unrestricted 9/21/1996 8 lbs. 14 oz. 
Catfish, Hardhead Fly Fishing 5/11/1996 2 lbs. 8 oz. 
Catfish, Hardhead Unrestricted 4/18/1993 3 lbs. 5 oz. 
Cobia Fly Fishing 1/2/1986 83 lbs. 4 oz. 
Cobia Unrestricted 3/21/1997 130 lbs. 1 oz. 
Croaker Unrestricted 9/29/1992 3 lbs. 12 oz. 
Dolphin Fly Fishing 4/11/1995 38 lbs. 0 oz. 
Dolphin Unrestricted 4/27/1985 77 lbs. 12 oz. 
Drum, Black Fly Fishing 7/12/1986 50 lbs. 4 oz. 
Drum, Black Unrestricted 3/28/1957 93 lbs. 0 oz. 
Drum, Red Fly Fishing 5/7/1995 43 lbs. 0 oz. 
Drum, Red Unrestricted 2/24/1996 52 lbs. 5 oz. 
Flounder Fly Fishing 6/29/1996 2 lbs. 9 oz. 
Flounder Unrestricted 12/23/1983 20 lbs. 9 oz. 
Grouper, Gag Fly Fishing 2/27/1978 9 lbs. 4 oz. 
Grouper, Gag Unrestricted 10/14/1993 80 lbs. 6 oz. 
Grouper, Nassau Unrestricted 11/16/1984 3 lbs. 4 oz. 
Grouper, Red Fly Fishing 3/15/1993 7 lbs. 0 oz. 
Grouper, Red Unrestricted 3/9/1997 42 lbs. 4 oz. 
Grouper, Warsaw Unrestricted 12/22/1985 436 lbs. 12 oz. 
Grouper, Yellowfin Unrestricted 12/7/1988 34 lbs. 6 oz. 
Grunt, Margates Unrestricted 5/28/1994 12 lbs. 12 oz. 
Hind, Speckled Unrestricted 10/21/1994 52 lbs. 8 oz. 
Hogfish Unrestricted 4/28/1962 19 lbs. 8 oz. 
Jack, Crevalle Fly Fishing 2/11/1994 37 lbs. 8 oz. 
Jack, Crevalle Unrestricted 5/18/1993 57 lbs. 0 oz. 
Jack, Horse-Eye Fly Fishing 9/7/1986 14 lbs. 8 oz. 
Jack, Horse-Eye Unrestricted 10/31/1997 25 lbs. 12 oz. 
Jewfish Fly Fishing 3/15/1967 356 lbs. 0 oz. 
Jewfish Unrestricted 5/20/1961 680 lbs. 0 oz. 
Ladyfish Fly Fishing 10/3/1994 5 lbs. 4 oz. 
Ladyfish Unrestricted 12/20/1997 6 lbs. 0 oz. 
Mackerel, Cero Fly Fishing 12/11/1991 9 lbs. 0 oz. 
Mackerel, Cero Unrestricted 4/5/1986 17 lbs. 2 oz. 
Mackerel, King Fly Fishing 3/20/1995 55 lbs. 0 oz. 
Mackerel, King Unrestricted 2/16/1976 90 lbs. 0 oz. 
Mackerel, Spanish Fly Fishing 11/7/1995 6 lbs. 13 oz. 
Mackerel, Spanish Unrestricted 11/17/1984 12 lbs. 0 oz. 
Marlin, Blue Unrestricted 6/14/1985 980 lbs. 8 oz. 
Marlin, White Fly Fishing 12/23/1972 68 lbs. 0 oz. 
Marlin, White Unrestricted 3/20/1938 161 lbs. 0 oz. 
Permit Fly Fishing 3/13/1986 41 lbs. 8 oz. 
Permit Unrestricted 6/30/1997 56 lbs. 2 oz. 
Pompano, African Fly Fishing 12/21/1968 33 lbs. 8 oz. 
Pompano, African Unrestricted 4/21/1990 50 lbs. 8 oz. 
Pompano, Florida Fly Fishing 1/14/1978 6 lbs. 8 oz. 
Pompano, Florida Unrestricted 10/16/1999 8 lbs. 4 oz. 
Runner, Blue Fly Fishing 7/1/1987 3 lbs. 14 oz. 
Runner, Blue Unrestricted 6/16/1995 8 lbs. 5 oz. 
Runner, Rainbow Fly Fishing 1/18/1980 8 lbs. 10 oz. 
Runner, Rainbow Unrestricted 4/11/1987 17 lbs. 0 oz. 
Sailfish, Atlantic Fly Fishing 2/4/1980 55 lbs. 8 oz. 
Sailfish, Atlantic Unrestricted 3/5/1996 116 lbs. 10 oz. 
Scamp Unrestricted 11/24/1991 25 lbs. 4 oz. 
Seatrout, Spotted Fly Fishing 3/5/1984 12 lbs. 7 oz. 
Seatrout, Spotted Unrestricted 5/11/1995 17 lbs. 7 oz. 
Shark, Blacktip Fly Fishing 4/17/1993 105 lbs. 0 oz. 
Shark, Blacktip Unrestricted 10/29/1987 152 lbs. 0 oz. 
Shark, Bull Fly Fishing 3/29/1980 389 lbs. 4 oz. 
Shark, Bull Unrestricted 10/1/1981 517 lbs. 0 oz. 
Shark, Dusky Unrestricted 5/28/1982 764 lbs. 0 oz. 
Shark, Hammerhead Fly Fishing 3/7/1993 154 lbs. 0 oz. 
Shark, Hammerhead Unrestricted 5/30/1982 991 lbs. 0 oz. 
Shark, Lemon Fly Fishing 3/15/1978 288 lbs. 8 oz. 
Shark, Lemon Unrestricted 4/29/1977 397 lbs. 0 oz. 
Shark, Mako Unrestricted 4/9/1962 911 lbs. 12 oz. 
Shark, Spinner Unrestricted 4/3/1986 190 lbs. 0 oz. 
Shark, Thresher Unrestricted 9/15/1984 544 lbs. 8 oz. 
Shark, Tiger Fly Fishing 1/25/1995 220 lbs. 0 oz. 
Shark, Tiger Unrestricted 6/20/1981 1065 lbs. 0 oz. 
Shark, White Unrestricted 4/30/1988 686 lbs. 0 oz. 
Sheepshead Fly Fishing 11/4/1998 7 lbs. 4 oz. 
Sheepshead Unrestricted 1/29/1981 15 lbs. 2 oz. 
Snapper, Cubera Unrestricted 7/26/1979 116 lbs. 0 oz. 
Snapper, Gray (Mangrove) Fly Fishing 6/8/1998 10 lbs. 12 oz. 
Snapper, Gray (Mangrove) Unrestricted 6/14/1992 17 lbs. 0 oz. 
Snapper, Lane Unrestricted 4/18/1991 6 lbs. 6 oz. 
Snapper, Mutton Fly Fishing 5/31/1990 17 lbs. 0 oz. 
Snapper, Mutton Unrestricted 11/29/1998 30 lbs. 4 oz. 
Snapper, Red Fly Fishing 5/28/1999 2 lbs. 15 oz. 
Snapper, Red Unrestricted 10/1/1985 46 lbs. 8 oz. 
Snapper, Yellowtail Fly Fishing 3/15/1993 3 lbs. 8 oz. 
Snapper, Yellowtail Unrestricted 9/13/1996 8 lbs. 9 oz. 
Snook Fly Fishing 4/23/1993 30 lbs. 4 oz. 
Snook Unrestricted 4/25/1984 44 lbs. 3 oz. 
Spearfish, Longnose Unrestricted 4/29/1981 61 lbs. 8 oz. 
Swordfish Unrestricted 5/7/1978 612 lbs. 12 oz. 
Tarpon Fly Fishing 5/13/1982 188 lbs. 0 oz. 
Tarpon Unrestricted 2/17/1975 243 lbs. 0 oz. 
Triggerfish, Gray Unrestricted 9/28/1997 10 lbs. 1 oz. 
Trippletail Fly Fishing 4/17/1988 21 lbs. 2 oz. 
Trippletail Unrestricted 3/4/1998 40 lbs. 13 oz. 
Tuna, Bigeye Unrestricted 1/18/1957 167 lbs. 0 oz. 
Tuna, Blackfin Fly Fishing 12/17/1977 34 lbs. 3 oz. 
Tuna, Blackfin Unrestricted 5/4/1996 45 lbs. 8 oz. 
Tuna, Skipjack Unrestricted 7/21/1998 33 lbs. 8 oz. 
Tuna, Yellowfin Unrestricted 12/30/1993 230 lbs. 0 oz. 
Wahoo Fly Fishing 4/15/1982 28 lbs. 12 oz. 
Wahoo Unrestricted 5/18/1960 139 lbs. 0 oz. 
Weakfish Unrestricted 12/30/1987 10 lbs. 0 oz. 


Just a reminder to you all as to how big they can get and the next time you hear that reel sing think along these lines.  

T<----->Lines 
Kozlow


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

sad to see that 1999 was the last year for State Records...

3 years is long enough, don't you agree??


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Koz,

Some big mac daddies on that list, 130lb Cobe, 90lb King, and a 17lb 7oz Speck ! They definitely grow'em bigger down there  However, my back yard/VA has you all on the Croaker, Red Drum, Striped Bass, and Weakfish.

F-Squid agreed you like to see FLA action getting a record every year or two, but species and class of fish run through cycles and who knows how many records were broke off at the gaff/net  

Jighead from the look of it your best shot is at that unrestricted 6lb Ladyfish slingin' Ye Ol'Gotcha  

Bag a big one, eat a few, and release the rest,

`bucket


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Amberjack Unrestricted 2/3/1979 142 lbs. 0 oz.


I’ll bet the guy who hooked up with that 142lb Amberjack was sore as heck the next day!   

He probably thought he had snagged a navy submarine. That’s a fight I’d like to get the details on.


----------

